# Struggling... should I leave my job?



## queenlex (11 Nov 2012)

Age: 36
Spouse’s/Partner's age: N/A

Annual gross income from employment or profession: 21112

Annual gross income of spouse: N/A

Monthly take-home pay: 1320

Type of employment: State 

In general are you:
(a) spending more than you earn, or
(b) saving?

About spending what I earn trying to save maybe €5 a day if possible

Rough estimate of value of home N/A
Amount outstanding on your mortgage: N/A
*What interest rate are you paying? N/A*

Rent €500 per month 

Bills approxinately €81 a month I think probably over the winter (usually around €70)??


Other borrowings – car loans/personal loans etc N/A

Do you pay off your full credit card balance each month? Yes

If not, what is the balance on your credit card? N/A

Savings and investments: 300 approx maybe?

Do you have a pension scheme? Yes defined benefit.. not worth anything on my wages I dont think and who knows how it will be if and when I retire.

Do you own any investment or other property? No

Ages of children: N/A

Life insurance: None


*What specific question do you have or what issues are of concern to you?*  Quite frankly why am I working because its not for any self-actualisation..  Any ideas on whether i should bother still working would be much appreciated because I hardly feel I can feed mysef healthily on my wages and cant socialise..  Just lucky I dont smoke or drink these days (never smoked anyway thank God)


----------



## wbbs (11 Nov 2012)

But sure what is the alternative?  You won't be able to do much on 188 p.w. either and you'll get bored to tears looking at the 4 walls and being unable to afford to do anything about it.


----------



## Nutso (11 Nov 2012)

Agree with wbbs - last year I took a low paying (compared to my previous employment) position, after childcare, petrol expenses, lunch expense, business attire expenses, I was far worse off than I would have been if I just signed on but for me it still beat the alternative.  Thankfully something better came up this year.  I always think that it's easier to get a better job if you already have a job, it shows you have a bit of initiative.


----------



## Jim2007 (11 Nov 2012)

Well lets see:

- You're debt free
- You've got a defined benefit pension, which is actually worth a lot, because it is not being impacted by the current economic situation.
- And you have no financial commitments

So you're in a better financial situation than most...

And what is the alternative?  If you are unemployed, you'll be on less cash and no doubt will start to build up debts...  So you're better off hanging in there.


----------



## SarahMc (11 Nov 2012)

There are other benefits to work too, the social aspect, engaging with people and chatting about the news of the day. 
Also it's less expensive to work, whilst in work you aren't spending money. It's tough I imagine to have so much time on your hands with little money. Is there any way to up your income in the medium term. I know the moratorium makes it difficult now, but prepare yourself for it being lifted, by upskilling, taking on new tasks etc.


----------



## Billo (11 Nov 2012)

It's a no brainer. 
Stay where you are.


----------



## queenlex (12 Nov 2012)

Jim2007 said:


> Well lets see:
> 
> - You're debt free
> - You've got a defined benefit pension, which is actually worth a lot, because it is not being impacted by the current economic situation.
> ...


 
Your second point I'd have to say its not that big a deal dont forget as a state employee the state pension is subtracted from this...  If I was on big money sure defined benefit is priceless alright..  I'm going to end up in debt soon anyway bc any medical bills I have are going to put me under a lot of financial pressure you know.  I know what youre saying but would I not get rent allowance indefinitely if unemployed or am I incorrect about that?  I just see friends on welfare and they seem a lot more comfortable than me... and more content overall..  I'm effectively working for nothing and to be honest I couldnt be any more bored or unfulfilled being at home all day....  Thanks for the responses though...  Its just if I'm working for pure job satisfaction quite frankly I'm an idiot bc there is none worth talking about...


----------



## queenlex (12 Nov 2012)

SarahMc said:


> There are other benefits to work too, the social aspect, engaging with people and chatting about the news of the day.
> Also it's less expensive to work, whilst in work you aren't spending money. It's tough I imagine to have so much time on your hands with little money. Is there any way to up your income in the medium term. I know the moratorium makes it difficult now, but prepare yourself for it being lifted, by upskilling, taking on new tasks etc.


 
Thanks again for the thoughts.

Firstly social benefits not worth talking about morale is terrible where I work there are nice people but its not like theres actually a social aspect so events no christmas party nothing, etc.

I find I'd spend much more by going into work (in the city centre)...  The moratorium.. I cant go there bc of things I signed when I started...  Upping income no overtime was never an option where I work unless theres a once-off project...  

My question is really financial though I appreciate people are trying to think of options the other things are not really relevant in my situation to be honest....  The only reason Ive been convincing myself of staying is the opportunity of getting a mortgage which I am in no rush to get due to all the uncertainty it would be a very risky time to buy so I could spend my life doing something without passion for the sake of access to credit, i.e.  mortgage finance when I could apply for social housing in the future and not have any debt?


----------



## irbx (12 Nov 2012)

queenlex said:


> Your second point I'd have to say its not that big a deal dont forget as a state employee the state pension is subtracted from this...  If I was on big money sure defined benefit is priceless alright..  I'm going to end up in debt soon anyway bc any medical bills I have are going to put me under a lot of financial pressure you know.  I know what youre saying but would I not get rent allowance indefinitely if unemployed or am I incorrect about that?  I just see friends on welfare and they seem a lot more comfortable than me... and more content overall..  I'm effectively working for nothing and to be honest I couldnt be any more bored or unfulfilled being at home all day....  Thanks for the responses though...  Its just if I'm working for pure job satisfaction quite frankly I'm an idiot bc there is none worth talking about...



based on income and rent alone i think you would quailfy possible for medical card or GP card (only for gp visits). if you apply for medical card and they say no then they put you forward for gp card automatical.
if you get medical card your USC on payslip will be reduced to 4%


can link as not enought posts


----------



## wbbs (12 Nov 2012)

You need to start looking for another job, I appreciate there is not much out there (tell me about it!)  but this is your only route out.

Social Welfare income is not the route to go, yes you may get rent allowance, this will not pay your full rent anyway and you have to subsidise it, you will be seriously limited in where you can rent as the limits are low and only going one way as will the allowance, budget may have an impact on that.   This will give you even less of your 188 (at the moment) to live on, sorry that should be exist on, you will be lucky not to end up in arrears with utilities.  Don't underestimate the amount of heat needed if you are at home all day in the cold months, I know people who stay in bed for the day as it's cheaper stay warm with electric blanket on low than heat rooms, is that the life you want?  

While you say your work day is not interesting at least you get to interact in some way with other humans, it doesn't take long sitting at home without purpose until you find yourself trying to make conversation with shop assistants just to be sure you can still talk!

A mortgage isn't a reason for staying in that particular job, you won't get one on that income any time soon.


----------



## NickyK (12 Nov 2012)

€188 plus rent allowance, medical card and whatever else you would be entitled to seems ok to me. I can appreciate the social aspect to working and it's easier to get another job if an employer sees you're willing to give up a job. The fact you're even contemplating leaving work to go on the dole means something is seriously wrong somewhere. 
Maybe somebody could do a list of what you'd be entitled to and what you're future expenses would be.


----------



## Nutso (12 Nov 2012)

It looks like Queenlex is not actually interested in working, just figuring out how much s/he can get on benefits.  S/he hasn't mentioned looking for alternative employment or working on employment prospects by studying.

If you are not "seeking" employment, you are not entitled to JB/JA.


----------



## DerKaiser (12 Nov 2012)

wbbs said:


> You need to start looking for another job


+1, and you've a better chance of getting one while still in your existing one


----------



## seantheman (12 Nov 2012)

queenlex said:


> Type of employment: State
> 
> 
> 
> > Which Dept. do you work in? Any chance of a transfer to a different Department that might be more lively or is this not allowed under the moratorium?


----------



## queenlex (13 Nov 2012)

*Struggline... should I leave my job?*

I cant transfer at the moment its not allowed.. Our area isnt as easy-going as some Departments from what I hear.. Its stress city basically... I'm wondering is the rent allowance indefinite so I dont end up on the street basically... I feel a bit trapped in a lot of ways... Thanks 'IRBX' re: the GP card USC... I never realised that... between that and the 'pension-related deduction those things hit me fairly hard they should have just said income tax increase which is what it was by another title...

I'm a bit shocked about people saying I wouldnt get a mortgage surely I'd get one just a small one I assumed I'd get 100K around on my wages seeing as I'm permanently employed?? I'm really beginning to wonder now... Would I be better off doing a FAS course or something maybe? LIke 'Nicky' above said what I would like to know is set out what my entitlements are etc. I wonder at my stage of life am I wasting my life quite frankly its lucky I dont drink or smoke... How do people afford this every week.. and I dont mean buying it cheap in the supermarket? Seriously... My budget I give myself is less than €20 a day a few quid less than that I'd hope...


----------



## queenlex (13 Nov 2012)

Nutso said:


> It looks like Queenlex is not actually interested in working, just figuring out how much s/he can get on benefits. S/he hasn't mentioned looking for alternative employment or working on employment prospects by studying.
> 
> If you are not "seeking" employment, you are not entitled to JB/JA.


 

What I'm actually working am I doing a dead end job with no worth...  I wouldnt rule out working for myself...  Would you work for nothing yourself not being smart but its actually hard to feed yourself healthily on the amount I take home...  I'm thinking of working on the side (legally) to supplement my income..


----------



## colc (13 Nov 2012)

Hi Queen sorry to hear about your situation it sounds very tight...  I have had similar problems to you..  I went to my local community welfare officer who basically told me he knew nothing about anything I was very disappointed by his attitude I told him I had serious harassment problems in my job which was affecting my health he said something vague about going to Dun Laoghaire (my local area office) and that everything was centralised there now..  So I would be curious about a response to this query myself thanks.


----------



## elcato (13 Nov 2012)

> Would you work for nothing yourself not being smart but its actually hard to feed yourself healthily on the amount I take home


But surely if you only earn 750 a month as oppose 1320 a month you would be a lot worse off trying to eat healthily ? I think you need to concentrate on the real issue here. You do not like the job you are in. While it's difficult you need to address this by looking elsewhere. Figure out what you want to do and a path on how you can achieve it. There are a few extra issues you need to think about if you give up your current employment such as you will not be paid benifit for 12 weeks if you leave your job voluntarily. You may not get the FAS course you want due to popularity. Just some food for thought


----------



## queenlex (13 Nov 2012)

elcato said:


> But surely if you only earn 750 a month as oppose 1320 a month you would be a lot worse off trying to eat healthily ? I think you need to concentrate on the real issue here. You do not like the job you are in. While it's difficult you need to address this by looking elsewhere. Figure out what you want to do and a path on how you can achieve it. There are a few extra issues you need to think about if you give up your current employment such as you will not be paid benifit for 12 weeks if you leave your job voluntarily. You may not get the FAS course you want due to popularity. Just some food for thought


 
Thanks.  The problem financially is more with the rent and bills I suppose, I asked citizens information this morning about the rent allowance apparently its only 300 a month in my part of Dublin so thats no use... looks like I'm trapped apparently I get nothing bc my rent is 500 a month sharing...  300 a month really limits your options anywhere in Dublin...


----------



## pinkyBear (13 Nov 2012)

Ever think of doing a course in collage part time??


----------



## queenlex (13 Nov 2012)

pinkyBear said:


> Ever think of doing a course in collage part time??


 
I did but with what money exactly I'm not being smart but its tight extremely tight?  My budget is basically around 14-16 a day just in case I need to go to the doctor, etc.


----------



## Nutso (13 Nov 2012)

queenlex said:


> What I'm actually working am I doing a dead end job with no worth...  I wouldnt rule out working for myself...  Would you work for nothing yourself not being smart but its actually hard to feed yourself healthily on the amount I take home...  I'm thinking of working on the side (legally) to supplement my income..



Actually if you read my initial post, you would see that I had been in a similar position, but I also I had childcare expenses on top of what your were paying.   I spent the last year upskilling and now I plan to work for myself next year.


----------



## queenlex (13 Nov 2012)

Sorry I didnt connect the two post nutso...  Were you really as badly off as me?


----------



## queenlex (20 Nov 2012)

cashier said:


> To be honest i don't think you will get a mortgage based on your earnings. The best thing you could do is try looking for a better paying job, it's easier to get a job when you already have one.
> 
> As we spend approx a third of the day in a work situation you might as well do it somewhere where it's worth your while financially and where you will be happy.


 
To be honest shocked about the mortgage comment would I still not get 5 times my salary or whatever multiple it is for example...  Having a 'secure' state job...  If I'm just throwing my money away on rent in that case really whats the point at all?  Would I not get a small mortgage not that theres any rush given the economic situation in general..


----------



## partnership (21 Nov 2012)

The point of it all is that you are providing for yourself rather than expecting tax payers to fund you.  Every citizen has a responsability to provide for themselves if they are able to.  Social welfare is meant to be a safety net for times when this is not possible either through illness or losing a job.  it is not meant to be a long term thing.  There are many people out there who work at jobs they hate and dread going into work but they do so to keep food on the table.  You don't seem to dislike your job or at least make no reference to that so what I am taking is that you think that you would be better off on the dole!


----------



## Janet (21 Nov 2012)

queenlex said:


> My budget I give myself is less than €20 a day a few quid less than that I'd hope...





queenlex said:


> My budget is basically around 14-16 a day just in case I need to go to the doctor, etc.



20 a day is 140 a week.  15 a day is 105 a week.  That's not a small amount - that's really quite a lot, IMO.  With a bit of luck you're not so depressed that you wouldn't be able to think of doing some of the following (and if you are that depressed please go and get some help for that!)

In no particular order:

Challenge yourself to live on half that amount per day at the very most
Spend time reading through the archives here, reading personal finance blogs and any books you can get your hands on in your local library
Set up a budget and then stick to it.  Make it your mission to constantly tweak your budget until you are happy with the amount you are saving.
If you can't already, learn to cook!  I don't live in Dublin anymore but I don't remember spending anything like that amount on food except when I didn't prepare my own (paying five or six euro for a sandwich every day will kill any budget).  And I used to shop at the farmers markets and buy a lot of organic stuff, which isn't exactly cheap.
Try and let your work be just your eight hours a day so that you can, more importantly, try and find some enthusiasm for what you do with the other hours of the day.  Like maybe making it your mission to find out about budgeting and how to make the money you do have work instead of longing to have more.  (Bonus: if you're at all nosey, reading personal finance blogs is great - just to see what other people are going through and feeling glad that you don't have some of that to deal with.  Not that I'm admitting to being nosey or anything )
Start a mortgage fund _*now*_.  Even if it's just a piggy bank that you put one euro a day into.  And spend some time asking yourself whether or not you really do want to own your own place (it's very hard to get over the default Irish position of must-own-land)
Try not to look at friends living on unemployment and seeming to have a great time.  Bear in mind that there are very few chances of any social welfare support increasing in the near future and, presumably, good chances of it being cut again.
What colour is your parachute? is a book I've heard recommended often when you're at a point where you don't really know what to do with your life.  Might be worth trying to get your hands on a copy and giving it a go.
If you're worried about potential health bills, consider joining the HSF.  I used to be a member of it when it was HSA  (and I was still living in Ireland) and it saved me plenty of money on doctors bills, glasses etc.


----------



## queenlex (22 Nov 2012)

cashier said:


> Not being smart but I think the days of getting 5 times one's salary towards a mortgage are long gone.
> 
> You have what you call a "Secure" State job albeit with low pay, you are young and single so is it a problem to get yourself a part time job at the weekends in order to supplement your income??


 
Youre definitely being smart now haha  Work the weekends I'm in my mid thirties not my late teens so you have to be messing about...  I mean you have to make the most of your life all work and no play would make life very boring...


----------



## LDhood (22 Nov 2012)

Hi- since you posted this query to Money Makeover, I think that's a good place to start.  If you can get an accurate picture of where your money goes each month you may be able to see where you can make savings.  I know a few people renting around Dublin who share and pay less than 500 a month so that might be a place to start.

There are courses and night classes available to people on limited incomes where a payment plan can be worked out.  For particular colleges you also are entitled to a refund of some of the fees paid with Revenue.  I would strongly investigate this option because if your ultimate goal is to own a house then you need to begin increasing your income or at least your _potential_ for a better income.  I would also do more research about what banks are lending.  I rang up a few last year who gave me clear guidelines for what they are looking for when lending - that will help guide you.

At the end of all this, you are the only one who can guide your future.


----------



## dereko1969 (22 Nov 2012)

queenlex said:


> Youre definitely being smart now haha Work the weekends I'm in my mid thirties not my late teens so you have to be messing about... I mean you have to make the most of your life all work and no play would make life very boring...


 
Are you sure you're 36? Your whole attitude is very childish. You have a permanent job that many people would love to have and your posting here is basically to see how much you would get on the dole should you decide to just give up your job.

You don't seem to have any interest in applying for other jobs

You don't seem to have any interest in seeking promotion

You don't seem to have any interest in earning more money through getting a part-time job

All you seem to want is for someone to give you the dole and pay for your rent without any time limit.

The only way of improving your situation is by hard work, not expecting others to pay for what seems like a lifestyle choice.


----------



## irishmoss (23 Nov 2012)

My daughter is living in London on similar wages and paying rent of £650pm before food. She is 28 but is willing to work hard and in a career she likes. She has to save for flights home too which eats into  her money

There is too much of "poor me" in this story, you seem hard done by and have given up the ghost.

Take a closer look at what you have got, are there promotion prospects? Someone sugested a course to upskill, well get a bank loan. 

You are in a better position than some people so look at the positives and stop focusing on the negatives


----------



## SarahMc (23 Nov 2012)

queenlex said:


> I did but with what money exactly I'm not being smart but its tight extremely tight?  My budget is basically around 14-16 a day just in case I need to go to the doctor, etc.



One of the benefits of working in the PS is access to funding for courses and training relevant to your job, or even jobs you would like to do in the sector. It's rare to get all the fees paid for, but even if you got 50% and claimed relief on the portion you pay it would be very doable on your salary.


----------



## aamusername (7 Dec 2012)

Hi queenlex,

I've been in jobs before which I hated, and in this position all I could focus on was my pay.  (I hated spending any of my money at all because I had suffered so much for each euro that I earned!)  I then left that job for a job which doesn't pay as well, but I'm much happier now.  I hardly think about what I'm earning at all now - I've enough to pay the bills and put a little aside and I don't have expensive tastes.  The biggest difference is that I enjoy my job and don't dread going to work.  

I suppose what your posts have made me wonder is, could it be that the biggest problem is that you dislike the job?  I'm not sure what type of "state" employment you are in, but if it is the civil service it might be possible to transfer.  Are you in the CSPU (The Civil Public and Services Union)?  If so, it might be worth contacting them to ask about "Head-to-Head" transfers.  To the best of my knowledge these can still happen in the Civil Service between two staff of the same grade.  I would say that it is much easier to get another job while you have a job, so if you want to work I would stay in your current job while you look for a new job. 

A previous poster mentioned about training also, again it depends on what part of the "State" employs you, but have you looked in to any support/funding that might be available for further training?

Best of luck with it all


----------



## gianni (7 Dec 2012)

SarahMc said:


> One of the benefits of working in the PS is access to funding for courses and training relevant to your job, or even jobs you would like to do in the sector. It's rare to get all the fees paid for, but even if you got 50% and claimed relief on the portion you pay it would be very doable on your salary.



It's rare, these days, to get any % towards fees...


----------

